# Happy Birthday, Harvey!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Harvey the Blondie Bear turns TWO today! we found him with the help of this very forum--his former owner posted an ad here and, granted, i couldn't resist, the long drive notwithstanding. he is doing well and is quite bonded with my Mom.

a few things about Harvey:
he makes breathtaking long stretches
the cuddle time is the best time
love is also the best
sometimes he squeals when he's eating (from delight, i trust) 
he chirps when agitated
he always has this "i'm a real small baby" expression
even though he bites, he's afraid of crickets
he's a major anointer... when there's anything new, anything at all, he "makes memories." maybe he needs a scrapbook.  
his nose goes a mile a minute when there's anything even remotely unfamiliar
he goes potty in the litterbox!
while this is not empirically proven, i know he enjoys sonnets and string instruments  

so... Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Harvey! I hope you get lots of treats!

P.S. He's a cutie!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awwww, happy birthday Harvey! You can tell from your post how much you love him.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy birthday Harvey! Hope your day is filled with lots of cuddles and mealies!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness, look at that face! I can see why you couldn't resist him ^_^

Happy Birthday Harvey!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Harvey!  Hope it was great!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

thank you all. he got treats and cuddles.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, Harvey!! <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  Better late than never.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy belated birthday, Harvey!! The picture is great, I wish I could kiss that cute nose!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Happy belated birthday, Harvey!! The picture is great, I wish I could kiss that cute nose!


no, you actually *don't* want to kiss that awesome pink nose because he's a biter :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday!! Harvey you are such a handsome two year old!


----------

